# Wellen Illustrator CS



## llandudno (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und brauche Hilfe bei dem Nachbau dieses Bildes im Anhang.
Es geht um Wellen, die sich aus drei Farben ergeben sollen.

Danke für die Hilfe

Paula


----------



## ink (8. Juli 2008)

Moin
Welle per Pfad zeichnen -> kopieren -> beide Pfade anwählen -> über Objekt -> Angleichen -> Angleichungsobtionen auf "Festgelegte Stufen" stellen (kommt drauf an wieviele du haben willst) -> und mit STRG+ALT+B Stufen erstellen.

Pfade über -> Objekt -> Umwandeln (muss 2x ausgeführt werden) in Flächen umwandeln.

Danach mit STRG+8 einen Zusammengesetzten Pfad erstellen

Nun kannst du einen horizontalen Verlauf mit deinen Wunschfarben drüberlegen.

mfg


----------



## llandudno (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo nesk,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde es gleich versuchen. Ansonsten melde ich mich noch mal.

Paula


----------



## llandudno (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo nesk,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde es gleich versuchen. Ansonsten melde ich mich noch mal.

Paula


----------



## llandudno (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo nesk,

soweit kenne ich mich aus, auch wenn es noch nicht so ausschaut wie das Beispiel...

wo ich aber anstehe, ist der Verlauf. Die Wellen sind horizontal und unter Verlauf habe ich nur senkrecht oder kreisförmig drin.

LG Paula


----------



## ink (8. Juli 2008)

Du kannst die Grad-Zahl noch angeben.
Also für Vertikalen Verlauf einfach mal 90° eingeben 
Du kannst über Filter -> Verzerren, dich deinem Beispiel noch annähern

mfg


----------

